
AI plus a chemistry robot finds all the reactions that will work - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/07/ai-plus-a-chemistry-robot-finds-all-the-reactions-that-will-work/
======
grizzles
As ways to improve the world in a cost effective way this is probably in the
top 5. The economic benefits of even small improvements in existing materials
science & chemistry processes would have huge consequences. I really hope we
seem more of this kind of thing.

